# Downloadable Snow Geese Sounds



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

This may hae been posted before, but i was wondering if anyone new of any place where u could download snow goose sounds on a CD, here and there some one mentioned a place but i dont remember, a guy thats gonig with us has a e-caller but it only takes CD's and we only have tapes, thanks for any help.
Adam :wink:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THERE IS A CD OFFERED ON THIS WEB SITE CALLED SNOW TALKER. RUMOR HAS IT THAT IT IS GREAT. MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY IT.


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

I talked to this guy and he put it up on his sight for a free download. Try this link and you will be able to download them.

http://www.snowgoosehunts.net/free_snowgoose_file.htm

There are two files. One is ten minutes and the other is 30 minutes. It take a long time to download as they are zipped wave files. I hope you have high speed access.


----------

